# Any Blaupunkt Collectors/Hoarders/Experts ?



## Sloyota (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm hoping to get some help or suggestions on an audio setup I'm hoping to do and maybe even some leads on equipment. I'll start with the Head unit and go from there. I currently have a San Diego CM45 in my 1983 BMW 732 project that I'm working on. My plan is to keep everything as retro and Blaupunkt as possible but have a somewhat modern twist.... if that makes sense. As silly as it sounds the main reason I'm doing this is because the car came from the factory with a rare cassette storage option, it even came with a bunch of early 80's cassettes (Def Leppard :rockon: ). Whats the point of having cassette storage if there's no cassette player?

Anyways the current HU for whatever reason won't turn the Line In port on. I do have the Unilink adapter and it was a no go. Another member is sending me their Ipod interface adapter that worked with their older Sony HU and I'll see if that is going to work. If it does than I think I'll keep the current HU. If not... well thats why I'm asking for you advice.

Basically I'm looking for a single din Blaupunkt that is cassette based, has AUX/Line In capabilities, and also line out.
I did manage to find this : Blaupunkt Memphis CR84 User Manual (Page 7 of 17)
the Memphis CR84 which from what I've seen in the manual, has everything I need but I have yet to see any recent auctions or classifieds with one.

Other than the one mentioned above, are there any other models I should look out for?
Anyone have one they're willing to part with?
Anyone have ideas for another setup I could do? I thought about upgrading to a much newer model and mounting the cassette player in the glove box as a secondary HU or vice versa, but I honestly haven't used a CD since I got my old IRiver media player back in the day (before Ipod came out) and don't really see the need to get one if I can find a cassette deck that will work.

Here's what I'm currently working with. I was planning on picking up a GPS or tablet that would fit in the black box (which is where the ashtray goes) and then making a cover out of the ash tray so I can still hide it.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I've always dug the blau's.
I'm sporting a late 90's hamburg & a pa-275 tri- path in my '92 ranger rt now


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I picked up a set of kickpanel/ rear deck blau speakers at the junkyard (5 inch mid, 1" paper tweeter angled). I want to refoam them and put them in one of my old cars.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

The ones premounted on a baffle together?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Also a blau fan here.

I have some old school blue magic sputtered aluminum tweets. Weirdest looking tweeters I ever owned but they sound great. Built in crossovers at 3.5k. Flat pancake design with ceramic magnets. Again, great sound though. If you want them, you can have them cheap.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I had the blue poly colored co-axles back in the early 00 I thought they were the shiz.
Also had a Casablanca cd player, liked it a lot. I really wish I could find those small Tclass amps they made, that had the switchable color tops on them. I remember a dealer running 4 12's in a pro box off that little amplifier.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I also have an old 5 band graphic EQ that has the colored bar that lights up with the music. I might put it for sale in the classifieds if I can find the wiring that came with it.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a pull-out cage, accessory.

Back from the time when you took your stereo out and brought it inside.

has the little folding handle, I was going to repurpose it for a custom cage/support box in an ice chest build, but never got around to it.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

My dad had some of those translucent blue blau speakers too. Still have a set of 3.5s. 

@stills, yup. And the tweeter was at a 45 degree angle
(Also, I misspoke. They are 4" woofers not 5")


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I also had a set of 5.25 component Overdrive series speakers, they supprisingly sounded great! Had really good detail.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice I'm always looking for one of those amps


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd let this one go if you want.


----------



## 2jmotorsports (Jun 9, 2015)

Sloyota I am in the same boat as you. Have a brand new never installed blau deck I found for my 83 911 and trying to figure out how to piece a decent system together with old school components.


----------



## naujokas (Nov 18, 2010)

Catalogue Blaupunkt Folder 1983


----------



## 2jmotorsports (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for that link!


----------



## ANDYSOUND (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been collecting older NOS Blaupunkt products for a few years already, to one day install a proper old school system in my Renault 4 ...eventually 
Some of those are: Houston SQR-06 head unit w/ remote, SC-XN-A active x-over, BEQ-F/R 18-band Eq & BPA-420 4x20W Amp:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I ran a couple bpa-260 way back, they were great on IB subs like they had a SS filter in them. They would outrun other 2x75 amps. They were IC amps like some of the ads. I always wanted the EQ on the stalk, but a guy told me they were noisy.


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

A BEQ 65, sqs? I have that unit complete. Was thinking of pairing it with the Dallas gooseneck headunit, until I sold it. The 65 sits in its box.
M


----------

